# A msg about modesty



## Kat541

This is from my friend's fb post:


"Moms of little girls might want to listen to this one: I am in line at the store with my son - mind you, my 2 1/2 year old son. There is a mom and three little girls in front of us in line. I am guessing their ages to range between 5 and 8. They are all wearing similar outfits: striped tees layered over tanks, ugg-like boots of varying colors and heights and leggings. The fit of the clothes left very little to the imagination. As I was mentally judging the mother for letting her young daughters wear such clothing, my son interrupted my thoughts, "Everybody has a butt?" he asked loudly - his gazed transfixed on the derrière of the youngest girl. "Yes [son]. Everybody has a butt AND a nose AND toes AND a head..." I answered, hoping to change the subject. "That girl has a nice butt" [son] continued on - not to be deterred from the subject at hand. At this point the mom turned around to look at us and all I could give her was a withering smile. "Momma" [son] shook the handle of the cart to regain my attention, "I want to touch that girls butt....". At that point I left the line and took my toddler to the toy isle to pick out a car. All I can say is if a 2 1/2 year old boy can't tear his eyes off a little girl's leggings-shrink-wrapped rear then there's probably plenty of nasty old pervs who feel the same way. I don't care if it's what's in "style" - dress your kids modestly!"


UPDATE:
This child is raised a strict Jewish. He has seen 1/2 hour of tv in his whole life. So where he go it, who knows. 
But no, little girls should NOT be able to wear tight leggings that hug their ass, unless a shirt covers it. Just because they are young, doesn't mean they should get to run around dressed like sluts. 
And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone.


This is my friend's response:
"He's 2 1/2, does not watch television, movies, go to daycare, etc. what IS going on, is he is very curious about bodies now. Especially girl bodies. The curiosity is completely normal for his stage of development. And since he is a very verbal child, his ability to articulate that he wanted to touch the girls butt falls in line with his learning curve as well. And I'm assuming it is the biological imperative of being a male coupled with being exclusively breast fed - but the kid is hung up on boobies as well - to the point where I don't take him into the family locker room at the YMCA when the teenage swim team is in there because his stares make them so uncomfortable. The point of the anecdote that I shared is that when little girls dress to emphasize a body part and it draws the attention of even a little toddler (not ever to imply it was sexualized attention) *the style of dress is going to also demand the attention of grown men - and THAT attention will most likely be sexualized."*

THAT was the point behind the post. And have any of you seen this South Park?: https://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s08e12-stupid-spoiled-whore-video-playset


----------



## juliep

I really do not know what to say, but should you not be teaching your son some manners and some discipline?

Tring to be polite!!!


----------



## juliep

juliep said:


> I really do not know what to say, but should you not be teaching your son some manners and some discipline?
> 
> Tring to be polite!!!

Sorry missed this bit

"This is from my friend's fb post:"

Your friend needs to correct her son!


----------



## going_crazy

Mums of little 2 1/2 year old boys also need to wonder why their son is thinking those things at that age?!

although, going with the point of the fb status, I do agree that sometimes girls are dressed way above their age.


----------



## karlilay

Just wow :shock:


----------



## isil

as if a 2 1/2 year old boy would say he wanted to touch a girl like that! this is disgusting.


----------



## LaDY

:shock: Im speechless! x


----------



## tallybee

:shock:

I think it's the little boy who needs teaching some manners, not taken to the toy section to get a reward for saying that! Little girls should be able to wear leggings ffs!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I agree with the others, it is that boys parents that need to be teaching him the manners.

I seriously cannot belive that a 2.5 year old would be saying them kinds of things though, I mean a 'nice butt' and 'I want to touch that girls butt'. Either I think your friend is completly exaggerating or, If I was her and he really did say that I would be seriously considering where he had heard and learnt that from.

And as above, girls should be able to wear leggings without anyone judging either them or their mothers, its not like she took them down to the local shops naked. :wacko:


----------



## Tiff

> All I can say is if a 2 1/2 year old boy can't tear his eyes off a little girl's leggings-shrink-wrapped rear then there's probably plenty of nasty old pervs who feel the same way. I don't care if it's what's in "style" - dress your kids modestly!"

I'd say the problem lies more in the 2.5 year old son than in the girls clothing. :shock: At that age children tend to mimic what they hear from adults... perhaps they should be taking a very hard look at how people act in front of women around their son. 

:nope: Just my 2.5 cents.


----------



## sabby52

A 2.5 year old little boy wants to touch a girls butt because it looks nice WTH????

I have a 4 year old son and to him a butt is for pooping from and not for touching, am I missing something here or are there 2 year old "babies" that understand things like this ??


----------



## Eleanor ace

Wow, what a messed up mother- her toddler is making inappropriate comments and instead of questioning where he has learnt them she criticises children for wearing leggings?? She sounds vile to be honest- her comments make it sound almost as if she is justifying paedophilia because of children wearing "provocative" clothing. They are young girls, there is nothing sexual in what they're wearing, leggings are comfortable, easy to move and play in. They are children.


----------



## pinklightbulb

It's not the little girl's clothes that are the problem chick, it's the boy's parents, what the hell are they teaching him that he's going around talking like that?

Only one thing disgusts me about this and it isn't the little girl's butt :dohh:


----------



## louisiana

wow,i am almost speechless.
where the hell does a two and half yr old leard to say this???
how dare the mother question what the girls where wearing-it was leggins and a tshirt for f-sake.

to the op,what was ur response to ur friend?


----------



## Toms Mummy

I hate seeing little girls in skimpy clothes and clothes with motifs on the bum.. they're just asking for people to look at them!.... TBF I hate seeing them on women too! I know many disagree but I think leggings are skimpy, esp when worn with just a t-shirt! It's like people have forgotten to put their skirt/shorts on!!!

I was also shocked at the little boy's response! My DS is nearly 3 and he thinks bottoms are for pooping.... It is highly inapropriate that this little boy talks this way!


----------



## louisiana

Toms Mummy said:


> I hate seeing little girls in skimpy clothes and clothes with motifs on the bum.. *they're just asking for people to look at them!.... *TBF I hate seeing them on women too! I know many disagree but I think leggings are skimpy, esp when worn with just a t-shirt! It's like people have forgotten to put their skirt/shorts on!!!
> 
> I was also shocked at the little boy's response! My DS is nearly 3 and he thinks bottoms are for pooping.... It is highly inapropriate that this little boy talks this way!

 no way are little girls asking to be looked at.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Toms Mummy said:


> *I hate seeing little girls in skimpy clothes and clothes with motifs on the bum.. they're just asking for people to look at them!.... TBF I hate seeing them on women too! I know many disagree but I think leggings are skimpy, esp when worn with just a t-shirt! It's like people have forgotten to put their skirt/shorts on!!!*
> 
> I was also shocked at the little boy's response! My DS is nearly 3 and he thinks bottoms are for pooping.... It is highly inapropriate that this little boy talks this way!

WTF :shock:

As above, no little girls ask to be looked at. 
Seriously anyone would think the women had taken them down to the shops pratically half naked, it was leggings and a T-shirt. :wacko: All 3 of my girls 2, 4 and 8 wear leggings and not for one minute do they look skimpy or are asking for people to be looking at them.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I'm not saying they're asking to look at them because they have leggings on!.... I just think they're skimpy on girls or women or men or whoever!!!.... But I also think skinny jeans are skimpy! :shrug:

I am saying though.... I hate seeing girls and women and men!! with trousers on with motifs on the bottom... why have something writen on your arse, like "juicy" if you don't want people to look and read it! Of course people are going to look and read it!!!..... I'm not saying the girls are asking for it but surely their parents should think twice before putting them on their children!!!


----------



## MacyClara

I'd be disgusted if my 2.5 year old son said that! my daughter wears leggings and a t shirt all the time and she's not "asking for it".


----------



## Liesje

Leggings and skinny jeans skimpy? Seriously? I'm glad I don't have a daughter because I would have the most "provocative" child ever, I see nothing wrong with skinny jeans or leggings, leggings are comfortable and skinny jeans at least don't look like someone crapped themselves. Not my fault pedophiles exist, I should be censoring children because of this?
I don't think either parent of the original post are "vile". Kids just like to mimic adults, one saw an adult dressed like that, the other heard someone say something about a "nice butt", we need to get over ourselves.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I really hate to see little ones in inappropriate clothing. I saw a kid a few days ago must have been about 8 with hotpants on so small, she was on a bike and her bumcheeks were hanging right out over the seat :wacko:
I didn't realise leggings were considered provocative though :shrug: 
And if my 2.5 year old came out with that I'd be looking at where _I_ was going wrong, not the other child's parents.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Liesje said:


> Leggings and skinny jeans skimpy? Seriously? I'm glad I don't have a daughter because I would have the most "provocative" child ever, I see nothing wrong with skinny jeans or leggings, leggings are comfortable and skinny jeans at least don't look like someone crapped themselves. Not my fault pedophiles exist, I should be censoring children because of this?
> I don't think either parent of the original post are "vile". Kids just like to mimic adults, one saw an adult dressed like that, the other heard someone say something about a "nice butt", we need to get over ourselves.

This is MY personal opinion!.... I don't wear skinny jeans as I would feel uncomfotable in them... like I'm revealing too much, I'm just used to baggy jeans!... I also find short shorts and skirts skimpy, and ballet pumps I find skimpy too.... I didn't say provocative! If I had a daughter I wouldn't let her wear leggings without shorts or a skirt over the top as to me they're just like thick tights (some aren't even that thick!!).... and I certainly wouldn't wear tights without shorts or a skirt so I don't see the difference personally! :shrug:.... again MY personal opinion, I am allowed to have one and don't need people slating it because they don't agree! 

I'm not slating anyone here for dressing their child in leggings, I just say that they are too skimpy for my liking!


----------



## Blah11

I agree with some others - My 3 year old wears leggings & short skirts. shes 3 and theyre not inappropriate.


----------



## Blah11

& my DD has loads of jeans with embroidery on the back pockets. Theyre sweet IMO, not so people can look at her bum & think anything remotely sexual :s Odd anyone would even think or say that.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Blah11 said:


> & my DD has loads of jeans with embroidery on the back pockets. Theyre sweet IMO, not so people can look at her bum & think anything remotely sexual :s Odd anyone would even think or say that.

I'm saying when there's writing on the bum... like the word "juicy!" Obviously people are going to read it, therefore they are looking at that persons bum!!! 

It's not odd, personally I wouldn't want to wear anything that draws people's attention to my bum!!.... Nothing sexual about it. I haven't even mentioned anything being sexual or provocative... people are putting words in my mouth!


----------



## Liesje

The word "Juicy" comes from the designer brand "Juicy Couture". No one is actually calling a child's butt "juicy". 
As for children hearing about bum touching also being inappropriate, my son hears "sexy bum" and "I touch your bum" all day long. I say it to him and his dad all the time. if some incredulous prude wants to think there is something wrong with that then :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

Does your son wander around telling other girls that they have "sexy bums" and that he wants to touch them? I think that's the difference here. :flower:


----------



## Liesje

Tiff said:


> Does your son wander around telling other girls that they have "sexy bums" and that he wants to touch them? I think that's the difference here. :flower:

Not yet but I'm sure that day will come. I'm not going to sensor myself in my house because one day he might say something out loud in public and someone who thinks children are capable of sexual thoughts will think ill of my parenting. 
I think the point of the original post was that some horrible woman dressed her daughters so slutty that even a two year old was turned on and we were all supposed to go "OMG those kids must have been really slutty for a kid to react that way, you're right, what a horrible person, we'd never do that, we're so much better."... :dohh: gimme a break. Children don't have sexual feelings ladies, this is only something pedophiles claim. They don't know what dressing "provocatively" is, they don't know what a "nice bum" is, and NO it's not our place to start explaining it to them then because *that* will screw them up!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Toms Mummy said:


> I'm not saying they're asking to look at them because they have leggings on!.... I just think they're skimpy on girls or women or men or whoever!!!.... But I also think skinny jeans are skimpy! :shrug:
> 
> *I am saying though.... I hate seeing girls and women and men!! with trousers on with motifs on the bottom... why have something writen on your arse, like "juicy" if you don't want people to look and read it!* Of course people are going to look and read it!!!..... I'm not saying the girls are asking for it but surely their parents should think twice before putting them on their children!!!

Normal writing on the seat of trousers doesn't bother me, but a couple of years ago I saw two little girls, maybe 6 and 8ish, wearing jogging bottoms with diamanté writing on their bottoms, one said "b*itch" and the littler one's said "tease". That is just wrong :nope:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Liesje said:


> The word "Juicy" comes from the designer brand "Juicy Couture". No one is actually calling a child's butt "juicy".
> As for children hearing about bum touching also being inappropriate, my son hears "sexy bum" and "I touch your bum" all day long. I say it to him and his dad all the time. if some incredulous prude wants to think there is something wrong with that then :shrug:

See to me the way the OP wrote her post about the little boy saying that the little girl had 'a nice bum' and that 'he wanted to touch it' came across to me as a totally inappropiate thing for a little boy of that age to be saying.
I'm not a prude but there is no way I would expect that to come from my LO's mouth, shes very near that age and she wouldn't even know to touch other kids bums in that kind of manner.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Liesje said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Does your son wander around telling other girls that they have "sexy bums" and that he wants to touch them? I think that's the difference here. :flower:
> 
> Not yet but I'm sure that day will come. I'm not going to sensor myself in my house because one day he might say something out loud in public and someone who thinks children are capable of sexual thoughts will think ill of my parenting.
> I think the point of the original post was that some horrible woman dressed her daughters so slutty that even a two year old was turned on and we were all supposed to go "OMG those kids must have been really slutty for a kid to react that way, you're right, what a horrible person, we'd never do that, we're so much better."... :dohh: gimme a break. *Children don't have sexual feelings ladies, this is only something pedophiles claim. They don't know what dressing "provocatively" is, they don't know what a "nice bum" is, and NO it's not our place to start explaining it to them then because that will screw them up!*Click to expand...



No but they can have manners, I think that is what most people are getting at. 
It isn't appropiate for a boy of any age to be talking in that manner about other little girls whether he has learnt it from elsewhere or not, it is that parents responsibility to be teaching her son that it isnt right and to correct it, not to reward his behaviour with toys and to blame it on another parent because she allowed her 3 daughters to wear leggings.


----------



## Tiff

That's exactly my point mum22!

Obviously there will come a time when our kids become sexual. But the tone of the OP was not innocent, in fact she was ranting because her son found it sexual! And in my honest opinion, yes I think is a bit disturbing that her son knows the difference at such a young age. 

It should be like how Lisjie (sorry, on my mobile and can't check spelling) said and be innocent. but that's not how the post came across. :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Eleanor ace said:


> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> I'm not saying they're asking to look at them because they have leggings on!.... I just think they're skimpy on girls or women or men or whoever!!!.... But I also think skinny jeans are skimpy! :shrug:
> 
> *I am saying though.... I hate seeing girls and women and men!! with trousers on with motifs on the bottom... why have something writen on your arse, like "juicy" if you don't want people to look and read it!* Of course people are going to look and read it!!!..... I'm not saying the girls are asking for it but surely their parents should think twice before putting them on their children!!!
> 
> Normal writing on the seat of trousers doesn't bother me, but a couple of years ago I saw two little girls, maybe 6 and 8ish, wearing jogging bottoms with diamanté writing on their bottoms, one said "b*itch" and the littler one's said "tease". That is just wrong :nope:Click to expand...

/\ /\ This is exactly my point!.... They (their parents!) are just asking for people to look at their bottoms!.... Whether sexual or not!



Liesje said:


> The word "Juicy" comes from the designer brand "Juicy Couture". No one is actually calling a child's butt "juicy".
> As for children hearing about bum touching also being inappropriate, my son hears "sexy bum" and "I touch your bum" all day long. I say it to him and his dad all the time. if some incredulous prude wants to think there is something wrong with that then :shrug:

/\ /\.... I see!.... this is were I am totally out of touch with modern fashion brands :doh:


----------



## RachA

I don't like things written on the bum of jeans/leggings etc either. I have bought jeans for my girl that have flowers or butterfly etc but personally i wouldn't buy them if they had a word. I wouldn't buy them for myself either as i really don't feel comfortable in having people looking at my bottom.
I don't think the parents are doing it to be provocative but at the end of the day if there is a word then people do tend to try and read it.


I admire your convictions Toms Mummy and like the fact that you know what makes you feel comfortable etc in what you wear. I will wear leggings but i have to admit that i tend to wear long tops that go right over my bottom when i do, otherwise i feel like i'm wearing my tights with no shorts/skirt.


----------



## Toms Mummy

RachA said:


> I don't like things written on the bum of jeans/leggings etc either. I have bought jeans for my girl that have flowers or butterfly etc but personally i wouldn't buy them if they had a word. I wouldn't buy them for myself either as i really don't feel comfortable in having people looking at my bottom.
> I don't think the parents are doing it to be provocative but at the end of the day if there is a word then people do tend to try and read it.
> 
> 
> I admire your convictions Toms Mummy and like the fact that you know what makes you feel comfortable etc in what you wear. I will wear leggings but i have to admit that i tend to wear long tops that go right over my bottom when i do, otherwise i feel like i'm wearing my tights with no shorts/skirt.

Thanks Rach... It's just that I personally don't feel comfortable in tight fitted clothing, mainly for self concious reasons as I would feel that people would be lookng at me more! Therefore I wouldn't dress my child in them either. It doesn't mean that I think it's bad or provocative, I'm sure I wear things that other people on here wouldn't feel comfortable in x


----------



## aliss

I know my boy's speech is a little slow but I really can't imagine that coming out of a 2.5 year olds mouth? I dunno


----------



## Kate&Lucas

It wouldn't come out of my 2.5 year old's mouth :shrug:
He would just never hear that sort of talk to mimic it. I am happy to censor certain conversations from him that I would not like him repeating, and would be _very _unhappy if he learned choice phrases like that from other children of his age.


----------



## Tiff

For me it was the tone of it that really bothered me. Like how would a child at that age understand and know something to be sexual? Of course I don't mean that I totally censor myself about my daughter, I'll say things to my husband as well that are probably kinda cheeky :blush:

But the difference is that my daughter has NO idea that my words are meant in that context. Granted she's in the process of being diagnosed with Autism so she doesn't normally "get" those things anyways... but I'd say the same for my friends kiddos too. 

Am I the only one who thinks it a bit off that a 2.5 year old understands sexual intention? :flower: That's how the OP came across to me as, lol.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Tiff said:


> For me it was the tone of it that really bothered me. Like how would a child at that age understand and know something to be sexual? Of course I don't mean that I totally censor myself about my daughter, I'll say things to my husband as well that are probably kinda cheeky :blush:
> 
> But the difference is that my daughter has NO idea that my words are meant in that context. Granted she's in the process of being diagnosed with Autism so she doesn't normally "get" those things anyways... but I'd say the same for my friends kiddos too.
> 
> *Am I the only one who thinks it a bit off that a 2.5 year old understands sexual intention?* :flower: That's how the OP came across to me as, lol.

No that definitely stood out to me as worrying. I teach young children and I can tell you that the vast majority of 4 year old's I've taught wouldn't have made a comment like that, with the sexual understanding that comes across in the OP. It would be a red flag that the child had been exposed to inappropriate behaviour/media :nope:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Tiff said:


> For me it was the tone of it that really bothered me. Like how would a child at that age understand and know something to be sexual? Of course I don't mean that I totally censor myself about my daughter, I'll say things to my husband as well that are probably kinda cheeky :blush:
> 
> *But the difference is that my daughter has NO idea that my words are meant in that context. Granted she's in the process of being diagnosed with Autism so she doesn't normally "get" those things anyways... but I'd say the same for my friends kiddos too.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks it a bit off that a 2.5 year old understands sexual intention?  That's how the OP came across to me as, lol.*

No, my LO is coming up to that age, 2.2 months at the moment and her speech and understanding is very good for her age, at the moment though the only things that bums are used for to her are pooing or weeing, at the most for sitting them on the potty. Even if she heard that kind of language at home I really don't think she'd get the understanding of it.

To be fair though even if my 4 year old over heard certain things I know she wouldn't get the 'sexual intention' of it, I don't know, I suppose its the the tone the didn't sit right with me also, its just not the kinda thing that comes from a 2.5 years old mouth. :shrug:


----------



## Liesje

Tiff said:


> For me it was the tone of it that really bothered me. Like how would a child at that age understand and know something to be sexual? Of course I don't mean that I totally censor myself about my daughter, I'll say things to my husband as well that are probably kinda cheeky :blush:
> 
> But the difference is that my daughter has NO idea that my words are meant in that context. Granted she's in the process of being diagnosed with Autism so she doesn't normally "get" those things anyways... but I'd say the same for my friends kiddos too.
> 
> *Am I the only one who thinks it a bit off that a 2.5 year old understands sexual intention?* :flower: That's how the OP came across to me as, lol.

Nope, I think it's extremely weird for anyone to think a child is capable of understanding anything sexual. It's for exactly that reason that children are taken advantage of, because they're innocent and don't understand. 
I'm willing to bet the boy in the original post just made the connection between leggings and hearing someone comment on a "nice butt" in similar leggings (if that even happened, perhaps the person on Facebook that the OP was quoting was just so outraged and seeing leggings that they started exaggerating things?) and thought that was just the cool thing to say?

I'm so weirded out that people are so overly analytical about things that they see (or hear about someone else seeing) about children they don't know.


----------



## Tiff

Liesje said:


> Nope, I think it's extremely weird for anyone to think a child is capable of understanding anything sexual. It's for exactly that reason that children are taken advantage of, because they're innocent and don't understand.
> I'm willing to bet the boy in the original post just made the connection between leggings and hearing someone comment on a "nice butt" in similar leggings (if that even happened, perhaps the person on Facebook that the OP was quoting was just so outraged and seeing leggings that they started exaggerating things?) and thought that was just the cool thing to say?
> 
> *I'm so weirded out that people are so overly analytical about things that they see (or hear about someone else seeing) about children they don't know.*

That's a forum for you! Its full of opinions about people's kids whom most have never met. :rofl:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Liesje said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> For me it was the tone of it that really bothered me. Like how would a child at that age understand and know something to be sexual? Of course I don't mean that I totally censor myself about my daughter, I'll say things to my husband as well that are probably kinda cheeky :blush:
> 
> But the difference is that my daughter has NO idea that my words are meant in that context. Granted she's in the process of being diagnosed with Autism so she doesn't normally "get" those things anyways... but I'd say the same for my friends kiddos too.
> 
> *Am I the only one who thinks it a bit off that a 2.5 year old understands sexual intention?* :flower: That's how the OP came across to me as, lol.
> 
> Nope, I think it's extremely weird for anyone to think a child is capable of understanding anything sexual. It's for exactly that reason that children are taken advantage of, because they're innocent and don't understand.
> I'm willing to bet the boy in the original post just made the connection between leggings and hearing someone comment on a "nice butt" in similar leggings *(if that even happened, perhaps the person on Facebook that the OP was quoting was just so outraged and seeing leggings that they started exaggerating things?) and thought that was just the cool thing to say?*
> I'm so weirded out that people are so overly analytical about things that they see (or hear about someone else seeing) about children they don't know.Click to expand...

To be fair that was my first thought as to whether she was exaggerating or not, I don't know, I just find it hard to believe that that kind of language in that context came from a small boy of that age? :shrug:

I think that like you say she was probally herself 'outraged' by how the little girls were dressed and by writing a status like she did, she expected the majority to agree with her.

To add though, if the little boy did say what was claimed I would be looking as to where he had heard it from because, if he had said it in the context that was stated in the OP then I do agree that something just doesn't sit right with me iykwim?

:flower:


----------



## MacyClara

I've been watching my 5 year old niece and I don't think she'd understand the sexual intentions let alone my nearly 27 month old!

This is like "slut shaming" or "rape blaming" for babies. The mom of the boy who passes the blame to the mother of the girls for what her son said is the mom who will someday blame a women for being in a situation to be raped by her son because she was "dressed provocatively". Vicious cycle.


----------



## Baby France

Neither of my kids would come out with something like that...if my little boy had seen her and made any kind of comment about her bum...he wouldn have said something like "poo poo comes from bums mummy!" 

He would not mention about wanting to touch it. 

Again its up to each own on what they and there children wear. DD wears leggings, as do I. They are part of the fashion and quite normal IMO :shrug:


----------



## tallybee

MacyClara said:


> I've been watching my 5 year old niece and I don't think she'd understand the sexual intentions let alone my nearly 27 month old!
> 
> This is like "slut shaming" or "rape blaming" for babies. The mom of the boy who passes the blame to the mother of the girls for what her son said is the mom who will someday blame a women for being in a situation to be raped by her son because she was "dressed provocatively". Vicious cycle.

Absolutely!


----------



## SurferMommy

Wow. Just wow :dohh:


----------



## sophie0909uk

I would be mortified if my son came out with that at any age tbh :s


----------



## hellohefalump

Lol I'd be quite impressed my two and a half yr old could talk so well.... Maybe mines behind though.

If he did say that though I'd be more worried about where he'd picked it up from


----------



## jcombs35

Hmmm, maybe the person who originally posted this on facebook was indeed the one thinking these things? I find it hard to believe a 2 year old would say something like that. Maybe to notice the little girl had a butt, yes. But to say that it was nice and he wanted to touch it? And then she bought him a toy car? Really? 

Anyhoo, it sounds to me like these girls were dressed modestly. They had tanks layered with tees, and quite honestly, it sounds exactly the way my 4 year old daughter dresses. Leggings are comfortable and easy. If my daughter wants to wear a short skirt, leggings come in handy for that as well. Now, I don't like to see girls dressed older than their age either. I have seen plenty of little ones with short shorts (butt cheeks hanging out), or those spaghetti strap tanks that are very low cut for a little girl. But the girls in this example just don't sound like there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## JASMAK

Sounds like a load to stir things up. If it is real (doubtful) then the mum should be seeking help for her son as it sounds like he has been exposed to innapropriate ideas. I am not going to dress my daughters in burkas just so a perverted man (or 2 year old?) cant see human shape. Good grief!


----------



## Kat541

This child is raised a strict Jewish. He has seen 1/2 hour of tv in his whole life. So where he go it, who knows. 
But no, little girls should NOT be able to wear tight leggings that hug their ass, unless a shirt covers it. Just because they are young, doesn't mean they should get to run around dressed like sluts. 
And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone.

This is my friend's response:
"He's 2 1/2, does not watch television, movies, go to daycare, etc. what IS going on, is he is very curious about bodies now. Especially girl bodies. The curiosity is completely normal for his stage of development. And since he is a very verbal child, his ability to articulate that he wanted to touch the girls butt falls in line with his learning curve as well. And I'm assuming it is the biological imperative of being a male coupled with being exclusively breast fed - but the kid is hung up on boobies as well - to the point where I don't take him into the family locker room at the YMCA when the teenage swim team is in there because his stares make them so uncomfortable. The point of the anecdote that I shared is that when little girls dress to emphasize a body part and it draws the attention of even a little toddler (not ever to imply it was sexualized attention) the style of dress is going to also demand the attention of grown men - and THAT attention will most likely be sexualized."


----------



## Liesje

wow.
Now I'm convinced this woman made this up.


----------



## Tiff

Kat541 said:


> This child is raised a strict Jewish. He has seen 1/2 hour of tv in his whole life. So where he go it, who knows.
> But no, little girls should NOT be able to wear tight leggings that hug their ass, unless a shirt covers it. Just because they are young, doesn't mean they should get to run around dressed like sluts.
> *And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone.*
> 
> This is my friend's response:
> "He's 2 1/2, does not watch television, movies, go to daycare, etc. what IS going on, is he is very curious about bodies now. Especially girl bodies. The curiosity is completely normal for his stage of development. And since he is a very verbal child, his ability to articulate that he wanted to touch the girls butt falls in line with his learning curve as well. And I'm assuming it is the biological imperative of being a male coupled with being exclusively breast fed - but the kid is hung up on boobies as well - to the point where I don't take him into the family locker room at the YMCA when the teenage swim team is in there because his stares make them so uncomfortable. The point of the anecdote that I shared is that when little girls dress to emphasize a body part and it draws the attention of even a little toddler (not ever to imply it was sexualized attention) the style of dress is going to also demand the attention of grown men - and THAT attention will most likely be sexualized."

Nice to see you think my 3.5 year old daughter is slutty. Guess what? She was wearing a shirt with leggings today. She looked cute and age appropriate - not a *slut.*

IMHO: Anyone who thinks that a child can look slutty has some serious effin' issues. :nope: I have to say I doubt the validity as well. :haha:


----------



## aliss

Is this a joke or something? 

You come in here and talk about how 5 year old girls are dressed like "sluts"?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Liesje said:


> wow.
> Now I'm convinced this woman made this up.

Hate to say it but ditto.



Tiff said:


> Kat541 said:
> 
> 
> This child is raised a strict Jewish. He has seen 1/2 hour of tv in his whole life. So where he go it, who knows.
> But no, little girls should NOT be able to wear tight leggings that hug their ass, unless a shirt covers it. Just because they are young, doesn't mean they should get to run around dressed like sluts.
> *And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone.*
> 
> This is my friend's response:
> "He's 2 1/2, does not watch television, movies, go to daycare, etc. what IS going on, is he is very curious about bodies now. Especially girl bodies. The curiosity is completely normal for his stage of development. And since he is a very verbal child, his ability to articulate that he wanted to touch the girls butt falls in line with his learning curve as well. And I'm assuming it is the biological imperative of being a male coupled with being exclusively breast fed - but the kid is hung up on boobies as well - to the point where I don't take him into the family locker room at the YMCA when the teenage swim team is in there because his stares make them so uncomfortable. The point of the anecdote that I shared is that when little girls dress to emphasize a body part and it draws the attention of even a little toddler (not ever to imply it was sexualized attention) the style of dress is going to also demand the attention of grown men - and THAT attention will most likely be sexualized."
> 
> Nice to see you think my 3.5 year old daughter is slutty. Guess what? She was wearing a shirt with leggings today. She looked cute and age appropriate - not a *slut.*Click to expand...

Don't feel bad hun my 2.5y/o son is currently in bed at his dad's wearing stretchy leggings, (they are very - let's say 'figure-hugging' as they're a bit small and all his other pyjamas are in the wash) - he's clearly a slut too :lol:


----------



## JASMAK

I am wondering if the OP made this up. Get a life! More than half the world are sluts then...and you are a narrow minded, judgmental person who needs a lesson in manners (and clothing attire).


----------



## going_crazy

OP - get a grip!

Sorry, but having raised 3 girls, AND in the process of raising my 4th, I can categorically say that my children ARE NOT and DO NOT look like sluts in leggings! Are you also saying that ballerinas in tight leotards are also sluts? 

In fact, I truly believe that either you or your 'friend' have made the whole thing up!! 

To say that


> "I'm assuming it is the biological imperative of being a male coupled with being exclusively breast fed"

 is the reason why he is 'obsessed with boobies' and why a 2.5yr old has (apparently) said he wanted to touch a girls butt is just beyond belief.

Oh, and one other thing. Having (again, apparently) not watched more than half hour of TV in his whole life and being able to come out with such things makes me wonder what he is being exposed to at home! I studied child development, and I studied Sigmund Freud & Erik Erikson (along with others) and I cannot recall anywhere where it states that any of what your 'friend' has said is 'normal childhood development' (if it did indeed happen in the first place!)

Just my opinion, of course!


----------



## jcombs35

Kat541 said:


> Just because they are young, doesn't mean they should get to run around dressed like sluts.
> And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone.

That's a very bold statement! But I assure you my 5 year old daughter is no slut. Leggings/tights are in style right now, and they're comfy and easy for younger girls to put on by themselves. 

If this story is even true, then perhaps that little boy should be seen by a mental health care professional? While curiosity about bodies and how they differ _is_ normal, I don't think being obsessed with butts and boobs and staring to the point of making someone uncomfortable, or wanting and trying to touch all the time is very normal.:blush:


----------



## Liesje

Kat541 said:


> And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone.

I'm still disturbed by this statement... and it's the next day! :shock:
I hope this is only the view of extremely conservative people and not the general population because that means I've been walking around like a giant slut this whole time. They've kinda become my uniform since being on mat leave.


----------



## Tiff

Rather unsettling for sure. Its the 5 year olds looking slutty and blaming his being EBF as the reason for him being obsessed with "boobies" is what's doing it for me. :nope:


----------



## Liesje

Yea that too... At least my son is just partially breasfed, not exclusively, so he should be safe from being a pervert... Good luck to the rest of you! ;)


----------



## Tournesol

Oh my goodness! I'm not a mum (yet) but I just cannot get my head around this OP. Seriously, what is wrong with you?! Leggings are not slutty, little girls are not provocative and 2.5 yr old boys do NOT have sexual thoughts. 
This is just so wrong! I honestly can't believe what I have just read! :nope::shrug:


----------



## JASMAK

Relax everyone...I seriously think this OP is getting a good laugh at riling us all up. I doubt there is even a FB friend, a 2 year old...and I am seriously doubting this woman to be anything she says she is. Sounds like another forum psycho.


----------



## Tournesol

JASMAK said:


> Relax everyone...I seriously think this OP is getting a good laugh at riling us all up. I doubt there is even a FB friend, a 2 year old...and I am seriously doubting this woman to be anything she says she is. Sounds like another forum psycho.

I really hope you're right!


----------



## lhancock90

Little girls are not "asking" to be looked at.
If a 2.5 year old boy is saying these things, the only people who need looking at are his parents. Kids mimic adults and clearly, there is an adult in his life with a downright disrespectful view of women.
I wear skinny jeans. I don't think they are skimpy. I don't wear them for sexual attention. My 1 year old lives in leggings and i sure as hell don't dress her for the entertainment of other men. 
This is just absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Kat541 said:


> This child is raised a strict Jewish. He has seen 1/2 hour of tv in his whole life. So where he go it, who knows.
> But no, little girls should NOT be able to wear tight leggings that hug their ass, unless a shirt covers it. Just because they are young, doesn't mean they should get to run around dressed like sluts.
> And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone.
> 
> This is my friend's response:
> "He's 2 1/2, does not watch television, movies, go to daycare, etc. what IS going on, is he is very curious about bodies now. Especially girl bodies. The curiosity is completely normal for his stage of development. And since he is a very verbal child, his ability to articulate that he wanted to touch the girls butt falls in line with his learning curve as well. And I'm assuming it is the biological imperative of being a male coupled with being exclusively breast fed - but the kid is hung up on boobies as well - to the point where I don't take him into the family locker room at the YMCA when the teenage swim team is in there because his stares make them so uncomfortable. The point of the anecdote that I shared is that when little girls dress to emphasize a body part and it draws the attention of even a little toddler (not ever to imply it was sexualized attention) the style of dress is going to also demand the attention of grown men - and THAT attention will most likely be sexualized."

Are you actually for real?
I'm sorry but I tend to agree with the others, one of you are making this up surely?

My Daughter is nearly his age and is also very good verbally, she expresses exactly what she means in full sentences but there is no-way she would ever come out with what this little boy has. I'm sorry but even my 4 year old wouldn't understand that bums were something to touch in such a way as he was talking.

As for your friend making excuses for what he said and blaming it on his learning curve? Oh and not to forget the fact that he is brest-fed, I really think you need to be telling her that she should perhaps be looking closer to home, I'm sorry but something isn't quite right IMO and he is hearing this from someone or somewhere.

Oh and my Daughter also wears leggings, she is not a slut and nor does she look slutty, she is 2 years old for gods sake and for anyone to be looking at her in that way really needs to be questioning their views and how the hell they could even find a 2 year old slutty, not my dressing of her.

And to make excuses for how a grown man may look at 3 young girls, if this story IS true and these are your views, they disgust me.


----------



## Lenny

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Kat541 said:
> 
> 
> This child is raised a strict Jewish. He has seen 1/2 hour of tv in his whole life. So where he go it, who knows.
> But no, little girls should NOT be able to wear tight leggings that hug their ass, unless a shirt covers it. Just because they are young, doesn't mean they should get to run around dressed like sluts.
> And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone.
> 
> This is my friend's response:
> "He's 2 1/2, does not watch television, movies, go to daycare, etc. what IS going on, is he is very curious about bodies now. Especially girl bodies. The curiosity is completely normal for his stage of development. And since he is a very verbal child, his ability to articulate that he wanted to touch the girls butt falls in line with his learning curve as well. And I'm assuming it is the biological imperative of being a male coupled with being exclusively breast fed - but the kid is hung up on boobies as well - to the point where I don't take him into the family locker room at the YMCA when the teenage swim team is in there because his stares make them so uncomfortable. The point of the anecdote that I shared is that when little girls dress to emphasize a body part and it draws the attention of even a little toddler (not ever to imply it was sexualized attention) the style of dress is going to also demand the attention of grown men - and THAT attention will most likely be sexualized."
> 
> Are you actually for real?
> I'm sorry but I tend to agree with the others, one of you are making this up surely?
> 
> My Daughter is nearly his age and is also very good verbally, she expresses exactly what she means in full sentences but there is no-way she would ever come out with what this little boy has. I'm sorry but even my 4 year old wouldn't understand that bums were something to touch in such a way as he was talking.
> 
> As for your friend making excuses for what he said and blaming it on his learning curve? Oh and not to forget the fact that he is brest-fed, I really think you need to be telling her that she should perhaps be looking closer to home, I'm sorry but something isn't quite right IMO and he is hearing this from someone or somewhere.
> 
> Oh and my Daughter also wears leggings, she is not a slut and nor does she look slutty, she is 2 years old for gods sake and for anyone to be looking at her in that way really needs to be questioning their views and how the hell they could even find a 2 year old slutty, not my dressing of her.
> 
> And to make excuses for how a grown man may look at 3 young girls, if this story IS true and these are your views, they disgust me.Click to expand...

id totally like to agree with this! Your views disgust me aswell. You've basically come on here and called children slutty and blamed the mothers for ppl looking at them in that way!! If someone can say a child looks slutty and is "asking to be looked at" there is a seriouse problem with them. Then to blame the child for looking that way in the first place is vile!! seek help seriously!!


----------



## Reedy

Wow :shock: 
Cannot believe you are blaming the girls & their mother over something her son said innapropriately *shakes head*


----------



## kerrie24

:dohh:


----------



## karlilay

Heres a picture for all the perverts out there :dohh:

Tight leggins



:shock:


----------



## Liesje

Lol it took me a minute to realize why you were posting a seemingly normal and unrelated pic... Then I read the "tight leggings part"... It does't seem the least bit out of the ordinary or provocitave... Your kids are very cute btw :)

....and aren't children supposed to wear tight clothing on playgrounds anyway because loose clothing is risking them getting caught or tripping?


----------



## Mother of 4

Good Lord!


----------



## tamithomas

Wow..just wow. 


First off I doubt the credibility of this story due to the fact that at 2 1/2 the chances of a kid having those kinds of thoughts are practically impossible. If this is real, it is NOT the little girls fault for the actions of the little boy. It is the disrespectful views of girls/women that have been influenced at home. If he's already speaking so disrespectfully towards girls at that age and not corrected, only knows how the kid will turn out as a teen. :nope:


----------



## jcombs35

karlilay said:


> Heres a picture for all the perverts out there :dohh:
> 
> Tight leggins
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:

Absolutely nothing wrong with this. She's adorable!!


----------



## RachA

I'm assuming that the 2 1/2 year old in question is obviously some kind of super brain!!! My son was very advanced for his age in speech etc and at 2 1/2 he wasn't in any way obsessed with bums or boobs. In fact it's only since he's been at school (he started at 4years) that he's really discovered that he had a willy and that it was great to fiddle with - before then he knew he had a willy and girls had boobs but that was it. He's now 5 and i don't think it would occur to him that he could touch another childs bum etc. It all seems off too me.


----------



## summer rain

This all seems very odd :(.

Jasmak some very strict Orthodox Jews now do put their 4 year olds in burqas (if you google Jewish burqa there are indeed pics) and any images of little girls on packaging etc are blanked out; even cartoon pictures, its a very strict, very teeny minority, mainly in Israel but also in the US and parts of Canada as well. We thought it was only in Israel, the US and Canada but a couple of the hassidic women in stamford hill (Jewish area in N. London) have started wearing burqa like garments now so I think its only a matter of time before it filters down to the kids of whichever group that is. I do think though that OP just made this up. No-one says 'raised as a strict Jewish' just doesn't sound right at all. xx


----------



## AimeeM

OMG is a 2.5 year old even capable of having them kind of thoughts? I am sure that it not possible. Does he have teen brothers he cold have heard it from? Still even if he had heard it I think he would still not relate the words to an understanding of what they mean. Sexual development surely comes at around 10ish?

What the girls were wearing is not an issue at all but I really think the boy needs help, not it a bad way but it's not normal.


----------



## AimeeM

I will just add, I have never heard a child of 2.5 talk as well as my 2.5 year old and he absolutely in no way at all is remotely interested in girls bodies or anyone's body for that matter. Developmentally, I think they don't even realise much at this age that there is much difference in the sexes. Oh and I breastfed him :wacko:


----------



## Jo

> "He's 2 1/2, does not watch television, movies, go to daycare, etc. what IS going on, is he is very curious about bodies now. *Especially girl bodies. The curiosity is completely normal for his stage of development. And since he is a very verbal child, his ability to articulate that he wanted to touch the girls butt falls in line with his learning curve as well.* And I'm assuming it is the biological imperative of being a male coupled with being exclusively breast fed - but the kid is hung up on boobies as well - to the point where I don't take him into the family locker room at the YMCA when the teenage swim team is in there because his stares make them so uncomfortable. The point of the anecdote that I shared is that when little girls dress to emphasize a body part and it draws the attention of even a little toddler (not ever to imply it was sexualized attention) *the style of dress is going to also demand the attention of grown men - and THAT attention will most likely be sexualized."*

I'm calling bull on this and yeah someone is probably having a laugh but I have to just respond to the bit I have bolded in blue.
a 2 1/2 year old verbally saying they wanted to touch a girls butt, is so not a normal learning curve.Curiosity and noticing differences between boys and girls yep that is normal. In fact if I heard that at work it would actually ring alarm bells with me as I would see that as learned behaviour.

Maybe he does need to watch TV to take his mind of butts and boobs, poor little lamb seems to have nothing else to occupy his time ;)


----------



## mumandco

Oh crap my 2year old boy is a slut,he quite often wears leggings and a tshirt or leggings and a hoody. Seriously where the hell do you get this from leggings are not slutty ad to make such a vile vile comment really shocks me your views are honestly disgusting

And as for a 2.5 year old to say that I very much doubt it unless he has been exposed to something he shouldn't have. I breastfeed my 2year old and never have I heard my 2 year old or 4yr old day they want to suck on someone's boobies,it's just not normal behaviour to say stuff like that


----------



## Larkspur

Wow... this thread is kind of hilarious.

If my little boy said something like that, there is no way I would assume he had ANY idea what it "meant". I would figure either he heard it somewhere and was repeating it, or was making an innocent, non-sexual observation, in the same way he might want to touch someone's pretty hair.

Maybe I am a bad mother but my first response would be to laugh, and then use it as an opportunity to explain to him that butts are personal areas and you shouldn't touch other people's butts. And if anyone tries to touch his, he should say NO and tell Mama. 

Also, leggings are adorable on little girls. 

Also also, when I was five, I used to go around singing Joe Cocker's song "You Can Leave Your Hat On." It's a song about a striptease, but of course I didn't realise that. My parents and their friends used to think it was hysterical. :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How ridiculous! My DD always wears leggings as they are so comfy! Id be horrified if I heard that, even my 8yr old son has never said that!


----------



## Eternal

I would seriously worry and consider where my son had picked that's sort of thing up, my son is the same and an no way are those sorts of thoughts in his head, bum is for poo, simple as. If I heard that sort of statement come out of a friends child I woud consider the possibility of abuse, or at least a lot of exposure to adult tv/media.

As for the modesty thing, I agree to an extent, I dress modesty, respect for myself, my husband and god. I only have boys but all my children would always be dressed modestly while they lived under my roof! But I also think modestly is a very personal thing, what one person seems as modest another may not. Also I may consider some items of clothing immodest on me but not on a little girl and vice Vera. 

I do think it's important for children to be like children and dress like children, the topic of leggings seems to be hot topic on this thread and I can't see what the harm is, they are perfect for girls, I wore them as a child. 

Thongs and baby bras, big no no for me.


----------



## AlyCon

Im a little late in this convo but small children are capable of this type of thing,_ if they are around it._ My nephew comes from a bad home and one day when he was about 2.5 he told one of my friends *"I like your ass." *

Then another time he got into DHs coat pocket and we caught him on the stairs with a cigarette in his mouth! (not lit of course, but still!). 

and i saved the best for last- one time he got in trouble by me and i told him to go upstairs, well he started up the stairs and my stepdad was coming down and saw him roll his eyes and say *"Bitch!" *and he knew exactly what he was saying, and used it in the right context! 

*all of this BEFORE he turned 3!! *

But for this boy to be "strict jewish" and say something like that.. either its made up or we have a pretty disturbed child who needs some serious help!

AND THERES NOTHING SKIMPY SKANKY OR SLUTTY ABOUT LITTLE GIRLS WEARING TIGHTS!!


----------



## Kmx

wow that is really disturbing!


----------



## upsy daisy1

wow !!just wow!!! im sure this is made up!! and to say that leggings are slutty. and that the girls shouldnt have been dressed that way!! my 2 and a half year old wheres leggings all the time!! they are comfy and ive never thaught twice about them being anything other than that.she is not running round in her knickers shaking her bum (although she does like to do this at home lol) my 8 year old niece wears leggings. my mum wheres leggings, my mil wears leggings and believe me they are not slutty. i believe sometimes kids are dressed before there time but leggings are a casual everyday piece of clothing and are not something that is worn by kids to be attractive or attrCT Attention to there bums. no item of clothing on a child should be called slutty!! the op is just wrong!! and i would say for a two year old to be staring and saying these things is something the parent should be addressing and explaining correctly!. my 2 and a half year old would never point anything out like that! so i dont understand how he could even think it on hes own!!


----------



## Liesje

Every time I say a comment about my son's bum I think of this thread...
The last time he was standing on the couch looking out the window and his bum was right in my face... I told him "you have such a sexy bum, I'm going to eat it, nom nom nom"... Then I pretended to eat his bum... Someone somewhere in a grocery store is going to judge me horribly one day :rofl:


----------



## alicecooper

I just can't imagine a 2.5 year old boy saying stuff like that. I really can't.
To ALL of my kids, even my DD who is 7, bums are for pooing with, and sitting on, and farting with, and that's really it!
My 3 year old son thinks it's absolutely hilarious to pull on his penis because I always tell him "stop messing with it or it'll run away". It absolutely cracks him up.
But none of them think any sexual thoughts in the slightest. I'd be really worried if they did.
The whole situation the OP has mentioned just disturbs me.

As for leggings, my daughter wears them with a t-shirt and they look completely casual, and couldn't be further from being inappropriate if they tried to be!


----------



## Baby France

:rofl: what a load of crap.

I think OP you expected people to say :shock: imagine what he saw if a 2.5 year old boy said that. Instead you're peeved that everyone thinks your imaginary friend and her little boy was rude. So you in turn decide to come back into part of the forum where lots of women have girls, who no doubt dress them in 'skimpy outfits' i.e. leggings and call them sluts :roll:

And it falls within a learning curve, yeah course it does. In my red book, my DS also has a box to tick when he mentions that he wants to touch a little girls bum :rofl:

And as for the breast feeding comment :rofl: That'll have me chuckling for days...course that *if* any of this crap is true, its purely down to him being breastfed :rofl:


----------



## lhancock90

I just reread the original post and had to add this.

You claim "And yes, butt-hugging tights are slutty. On anyone"

Then you need to get some help. Because if you think a 2 year old can look slutty, you seem a little disturbed.


----------



## Baby France

Do you know as well though, you can never ever condone a paedophile. They are wired wrong, THEY find that sexual.

You can never blame a child or a parent for the fact that someone who is wired wrong abuses their child. Whatever clothes they wear, a paedophile will STILL have sexual feelings.

Blaming a child or adult for wrongdoings by how the child is dressed is completely irresponsible and quite frankly wrong.


----------



## Tiff

Baby France said:


> Do you know as well though, you can never ever condone a paedophile. They are wired wrong, THEY find that sexual.
> 
> You can never blame a child or a parent for the fact that someone who is wired wrong abuses their child. Whatever clothes they wear, a paedophile will STILL have sexual feelings.
> 
> Blaming a child or adult for wrongdoings by how the child is dressed is completely irresponsible and quite frankly wrong.

I truly feel our society needs to get out of the victim blaming mentality. Like with all the bullying or sexual assaults/rape that happens people always try to blame the person it happened to. 

"They shouldn't have worn that outfit" "They were asking for it". Bothers me to no end that people find it acceptable to put the blame on someone innocent. :growlmad:


----------



## deafgal

Hippo, OP, wow, it is possible he got the idea from too much modesty teaching ...like overhearing about how guys sexualized body if girls don't dress properly. He probably think his behavior is expected.

Or it is possible someone have been touching his butt and he is mirroring it.


----------



## Baby France

Tiff said:


> Baby France said:
> 
> 
> Do you know as well though, you can never ever condone a paedophile. They are wired wrong, THEY find that sexual.
> 
> You can never blame a child or a parent for the fact that someone who is wired wrong abuses their child. Whatever clothes they wear, a paedophile will STILL have sexual feelings.
> 
> Blaming a child or adult for wrongdoings by how the child is dressed is completely irresponsible and quite frankly wrong.
> 
> I truly feel our society needs to get out of the victim blaming mentality. Like with all the bullying or sexual assaults/rape that happens people always try to blame the person it happened to.
> 
> "They shouldn't have worn that outfit" "They were asking for it". Bothers me to no end that people find it acceptable to put the blame on someone innocent. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Completely agree! People need to realise that regardless of what a person wears, people will still get abused by someone who is that way inclined.

Clothing does not promote it. 

A sexual predator is just that - a sexual predator. No amount of clothing or not will change that.


----------



## Tiff

Agree, BF.

I've seen far too many pictures of women wearing baggy t shirts and regular jeans (not tight fitting or skinny jeans) with signs reading "this is what I was wearing when I was raped". :nope:

Clothing pays no part, I completely agree 110%!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Baby France said:


> Do you know as well though, you can never ever condone a paedophile. They are wired wrong, THEY find that sexual.
> 
> You can never blame a child or a parent for the fact that someone who is wired wrong abuses their child. Whatever clothes they wear, a paedophile will STILL have sexual feelings.
> 
> Blaming a child or adult for wrongdoings by how the child is dressed is completely irresponsible and quite frankly wrong.

Completly agree. I actually find it very disturbing as to how someone can even try and justify what a paedophile has done or is feeling by putting the blame onto others as to how they/their child was dressed.


----------



## gretavon

Hmmmm...tender subject. As someone who was raped repeatedly by a family member i really hate to hear the ignorate comments of "she was asking for it look how she dressed". At fourteen all i wore were jeans and t shirts and converse shoes not increadablysexy if you ask me. Perverts pick who they pick for differant reasons not because of how they dress. But i do agree that fashion is getting increasingly revealing and modesty is important at all ages. The two year old wanting to touch the girls butt and all that raises some red flags that maybe he isnt as sheltered as they thought and maybe a lesson in bounderies might be benifitial.


----------



## gretavon

How can a little child look "slutty" though? Thats a weird comment i missed that one. After going back and reading more post im pretty dissapointed. My husband and i are big on modesty. We dont let our boy go swimming w/o a shirt on and long trunks and stuff like that, but i wouldnt look at another little boy who is swimming in a speedo and call him a slut. I wish you couldve made your statements about modesty w/o attacking other people including small children because now you just look like a nut. My boy is almost 3 and if he made these comments i would be more conserned w that more than blaming the girls for wearing a certain outfit. He got it from somewhere.


----------

